# wireless thermometer



## Wolf1022 (May 2, 2019)

I have a Weber Tstat that works off the Bluetooth that hooks up to my I phone and it always losses connection so I pretty much given up on this thing since it loses signal like at 20 feet I am reading a lot it has a lot of complaints so is that just Weber or all is one question and the other what are the best ones out there that are accurate for wireless


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 2, 2019)

I have and use the Fireboard. It has both bluetooth and wifi. I've never had an issue with a connection dropping using Wifi plus the added convenience of monitoring temps if I go next door, down the street, or to the store.


----------



## LarryNJ (May 2, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I have and use the Fireboard. It has both bluetooth and wifi. I've never had an issue with a connection dropping using Wifi plus the added convenience of monitoring temps if I go next door, down the street, or to the store.



How does WiFi connection work on these thermometers?  You can monitor your temp even at the store?


----------



## JJS (May 2, 2019)

Inkbird IBT-4XS is what I use, works great


----------



## 1215 (May 2, 2019)

Our experience with the Weber stuff is similar. It works great when you are close but small range and in the winter time it burns batteries like crazy. The weaker the battery gets, the less range you have with the Bluetooth and it also isn't great on cell phone battery life. 

Other than crazy expensive products on the market (that don't seem all that fancy), we couldn't find anything decent. Four our main tstat/controller I stole ideas from HeaterMeter and this 8-channel bbq-wlan thermometer: https://hackaday.io/project/9515-bbq-wlan-thermometer. 

It uses a Raspberry Pi, runs Debian software similar to HeaterMeter, looks similar to the 8-channel BBQ-wlan device except my tstat/controller publishes a website and gets power from a DeWalt 20V Bluetooth (ToolConnect) battery that can be hot-swapped. I only use the BT so the Pi knows battery percent remaining, the rest is over WiFi (Apache web server). 

Not sure there's really much out there on the market that does stuff like that. I looked hard for alternatives before I went down the road of 3D printing cases that accept DeWalt drill/tool batteries...


----------



## Wolf1022 (May 3, 2019)

Thank you all for the input I am going to look into that the Weber is total junk


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 3, 2019)

LarryNJ said:


> How does WiFi connection work on these thermometers? You can monitor your temp even at the store?



Yes you can monitor from anywhere you can access the internet. You give the thermometer access to your home internet connection. It then sends the information to "the cloud". You can then use your phone with an internet connection to access the same "cloud" and retrieve the information. The app you install on your phone makes this pretty seamless and painless. It's fairly secure and works well.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 4, 2019)

I like the new inkbird 4 probe unit...
It is not bluetooth, but does have pretty good range; well over 150 feet through multiple walls and covers my entire property.
It has rechargeable batteries which is nice and it's fairly accurate...
I say "fairly" because in boiling water 3 of 4 probes registered  different temps but all were between 208°F and 212°F...which is close enough for monitoring chamber temps and IT meat temp...
I use a digital instant read probe for more exact IT when I get close to finished temps.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 14, 2019)

I have the Thermoworks smoke that is 2 channel, and has a wireless receiver that has a ton better range than any Bluetooth I’ve used. They also offer a separate WiFi gateway that lets you monitor temps anywhere.  It has temp alarms, and I believe you can log your cooks if you use the app with the gateway.  Cost would be the only con. The smoke is around $100, and the gateway another $89. I do notice thermoworks has run some pretty decent sales from time to time.


----------



## Wolf1022 (May 14, 2019)

i ended up with the grill eye pro for like $99


----------



## LarryNJ (May 16, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Yes you can monitor from anywhere you can access the internet. You give the thermometer access to your home internet connection. It then sends the information to "the cloud". You can then use your phone with an internet connection to access the same "cloud" and retrieve the information. The app you install on your phone makes this pretty seamless and painless. It's fairly secure and works well.



Thanks for explaining.  This sounds neat.  I'm thinking of buying a grill that comes with the IGrill 3 from Weber.  I'm not sure the Bluetooth would give sufficient range.  It sounds like the WiFi is far superior.


----------



## krj (May 16, 2019)

LarryNJ said:


> Thanks for explaining.  This sounds neat.  I'm thinking of buying a grill that comes with the IGrill 3 from Weber.  I'm not sure the Bluetooth would give sufficient range.  It sounds like the WiFi is far superior.



I have a fireboard with a fan to run my gravity fed smoker, and let me tell you, for me it's a game changer. It helps me get up to temp to start a lot faster, even on a cold day. It also allows me to go to me day job and keep an eye on my smoker and meat temps. Then I can text my little helper elf when it's time to wrap anything that needs it.


----------



## DougCA (Jun 4, 2019)

Wolf1022 said:


> i ended up with the grill eye pro for like $99



How do you like it? Costco has the grilleye plus for $89. 

I have the Smoke and the wireless gateway but it’s clunky and honestly outdated. 

The Grilleye probes will measure (572F) and withstand (716F) higher temps than the smoke which would be great for steaks.


----------

